# IRobot Reality!



## Ed (Jun 30, 2005)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/06/0610_050610_robot.html (http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... robot.html)

Well, sort of. Bit freaky though.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 30, 2005)

Ed said:


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/06/0610_050610_robot.html
> 
> Well, sort of. Bit freaky though.



You think he's trying to build the perfect mate? :lol: 

Jose


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 1, 2005)

Can you get one of those as a real doll?

Just kidding, this is kinda scary actually..


----------



## handz (Jul 1, 2005)

Some video would be nice...


----------



## Jon Paouli Trapek (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, I'd have her.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 1, 2005)

She looks more real than the "I, Robot" androids. Sci fi looks like it becoming reality.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jul 1, 2005)

..........


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 1, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> Those gloves she's wearing are a nice touch. But I wonder if she has a headphone socket so you can listen to mp3's.


 
Hahaha that's funny man :lol:


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 1, 2005)

lol, but check out where the guy is looking at... definitely not on her face :lol:


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 1, 2005)

Sometimes I cry at night thinking I may not be alive long enough to be around for robot prostitutes like in A.I. but thanks to this guy it may become possible soon!


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi,

Here is a link for another website about Repliee Q1.

http://ed-02.ams.eng.osaka-u.ac.jp/lab/development/Humanoid/ReplieeQ1/ReplieeQ1_jp.htm (http://ed-02.ams.eng.osaka-u.ac.jp/lab/ ... eQ1_jp.htm)

Though the language on the website is Japanese, there are some videos.
http://ed-02.ams.eng.osaka-u.ac.jp/lab/development/Humanoid/ReplieeQ1/img/motion_example_jp.mpg (http://ed-02.ams.eng.osaka-u.ac.jp/lab/ ... ple_jp.mpg)

http://ed-02.ams.eng.osaka-u.ac.jp/lab/development/Humanoid/ReplieeQ1/img/motion_example_eng.mpg (http://ed-02.ams.eng.osaka-u.ac.jp/lab/ ... le_eng.mpg)

http://ed-02.ams.eng.osaka-u.ac.jp/lab/development/Humanoid/ReplieeQ1/img/Idling_motion.MPG (http://ed-02.ams.eng.osaka-u.ac.jp/lab/ ... motion.MPG)


Akihito Okawa


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jul 1, 2005)

I found one more video.

http://ed-02.ams.eng.osaka-u.ac.jp/lab/development/Humanoid/ReplieeQ1/img/touch_motion(3 (http://ed-02.ams.eng.osaka-u.ac.jp/lab/ ... h_motion(3)).mpg


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Akhito - those are pretty spooky man. I mean - this is an early prototype. We could start seeing advanced industrial versions of these in 3-5 years. Robots, clones - just like the sci-fi books and movies.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 1, 2005)

So far the most advanced clone i've seen is Keanu Reeves. He blows away this Repliee but still has a long way to go IMO.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the vids Akihito!

I believe the cost would be prohibitive for general production, even in 10 years ( For better or worse ). A really good one of those dog robots is still like 3000$ at the moment ( http://allrobots.com/article.php3?id_article=12 ).

This robot could be used for good , keeping company to old ( Old and filthy rich i guess ) people or something weird like conducting instant medical tests on saliver or to keep company. But i dont even want to think of the evil uses they could put it at!


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 2, 2005)

i think the first thing they will use that will be definitely military stuff.

but those videos are really spooky, because we all only know that stuff from movies


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes, from movies, but also from amusement parcs and travelling fairs. Remember the automaton fortune-teller? Or the automated Pirates of the Caribbean? The videos are fun to watch, and a bit disturbing, but I think it must be much, much more disturbing to have an android reply to *your* specific questions/comments...


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 2, 2005)

It's a tricky subject. There's a whole common-sense aspect to speech processing. Humans use context to determine that the speaker meant "How to recognize speech" instead of "how to wreck a nice beach".


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 2, 2005)

ComposerDude said:


> Humans use context to determine that the speaker meant "How to recognize speech" instead of "how to wreck a nice beach".



Hehe - sounds like a part in a sci-fi movie - Robot didn't understand command and proceeded into beach destruction mode.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jul 2, 2005)

..........


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 2, 2005)

I'd ride her....allll night long.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow...nice composition! Scary stuff!
J


----------

